# La moglie di Abate contro Mihajlovic? Ecco cosa scrive su Twitter...



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2015)

poteva intendere qualsiasi cosa..


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> poteva intendere qualsiasi cosa..



Quando le hanno risposto ha cancellato il tweet e ha bloccato un po' di gente. Sicuramente intendeva altro, sese.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> poteva intendere qualsiasi cosa..



Beh è facile fare 2+2 in questo caso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Settembre 2015)

Sono sempre loro due a fare le insurrezioni e a creare casini: Montolivo e Abate.
Da almeno tre anni, e si portano dietro sempre un gruppetto, che cambia in base alla rosa di ogni anno.

Sono molto, molto peggio dei Balotelli e Boateng vari. Perchè sono subdoli e intelligenti nel farsi vedere calciatori esemplari all'esterno, ma poi sono peggio degli altri nel creare zizzania.

Fino a che questi due individui circoleranno nello spogliatoio ,sarà impossibile ricostruire un sano ambiente vecchio stile come era lo spogliatoio del Milan di una volta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2015)

Se è veramente riferita al mister mi auguro che marcisca in tribuna per tutto il campionato


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2015)

Quasi quasi mi compro Calabria al fanta


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa non si fa problemi a spedire questa gente a vangare la terra.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono sempre loro due a fare le insurrezioni e a creare casini: Montolivo e Abate.
> Da almeno tre anni, e si portano dietro sempre un gruppetto, che cambia in base alla rosa di ogni anno.
> 
> Sono molto, molto peggio dei Balotelli e Boateng vari. Perchè sono subdoli e intelligenti nel farsi vedere calciatori esemplari all'esterno, ma poi sono peggio degli altri nel creare zizzania.
> ...



Il bello è che sono rispettivamente capitano e vice-capitano. Che roba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
> Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
> La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.



Non so a chi è riferito ma se fosse riferito a Sinisa la devono smettere di mettere sempre il becco, ha ragione Sinisa lavorare e stop.


----------



## sballotello (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
> Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
> La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.



.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Settembre 2015)

Il rinnovo di Abate, a cifre mostruose se relazionate al valore della persona e del giocatore, è stata un'altra mossa in piena malafede. E menomale che doveva essere la tassa per Ibra...
Comunque il fatto che questi personaggi si lascino difendere dalle proprie donne, anzi che reagire da soli, la dice lunga su quanto valgano...


----------



## Doctore (5 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa non si fa problemi a spedire questa gente a vangare la terra.



loro e le eventuali mogli


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Settembre 2015)

Deve essere amica della moglie di Cerci e aver frequentato la stessa scuola.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Settembre 2015)

*Non insultate*


----------



## rossonerosempre (5 Settembre 2015)

Quando Abate imparerà a fare i cross e a fare tutto il resto allora potrà parlare, dire che è un giocatore mediocre significa fargli un complimento. Qualche annetto fa era da vendere...


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Settembre 2015)

e chi semina zizzanie, cosa raccoglie?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2015)

Si magari si riferiva ad altro ma ha cancellato il tweet .... Vai Sinisa falli morire sti fichetti


----------



## markjordan (5 Settembre 2015)

sono alla frutta , sinisa spazza il tavolo , a gennaio ce li leviamo dai cosiddetti


----------



## franck3211 (5 Settembre 2015)

La piaga delle mogli che si intromettono va debellata al più presto


----------



## Hammer (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
> Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
> La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.



Sinisa, senza pietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2015)

Ostaggi di Abate e Montolivo. Gli rescinderei il contratto unilateralmente adesso. Li chiami ora al telefono, "Sei fuori" e contratto stracciato.


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Settembre 2015)

la coppia abate montolivo è da chiudere in una bettola e buttare la chiave, veramente imbarazzanti


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
> Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
> La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.



Questa dovrebbe tornare solo al suo posto, che sarebbe questo qui sotto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2015)

Forza Sinisa, distruggili, senza pietà, stupra le loro gambe e le loro donne


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2015)

La conferma che Sinisa sta facendo il suo dovere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Settembre 2015)

Sinisheil


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Settembre 2015)

Dichiarazioni fuori luogo.


----------



## walter 22 (5 Settembre 2015)

Chi rinnova contratti ai cessi si ritrova cessi.Poteva scrivere questo...


----------



## Djici (5 Settembre 2015)

E si trovavano pure utenti/tifosi che non volevano cedere questi due mediocri.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2015)

Ma vada da suo marito e gli dica di lavorare e di frignare meno, invece di mettere bocca su cose che non le competono.


----------



## Aron (5 Settembre 2015)

Andassero anche loro nel calcio che conta.

Sti casini comunque succedono sempre coi soliti elementi.


----------



## Milan7champions (5 Settembre 2015)

Abate e' ancora in tempo per farci perdere l'ennesimo derby


----------



## Aron (5 Settembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Abate e' ancora in tempo per farci perdere l'ennesimo derby



Di sicuro Mihajlovic non lo farà giocare, a meno che non glielo impongano.

Due giornate di campionato e abbiamo i clan nello spogliatoio come neanche la peggior Inter.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono sempre loro due a fare le insurrezioni e a creare casini: Montolivo e Abate.
> Da almeno tre anni, e si portano dietro sempre un gruppetto, che cambia in base alla rosa di ogni anno.
> 
> Sono molto, molto peggio dei Balotelli e Boateng vari. Perchè sono subdoli e intelligenti nel farsi vedere calciatori esemplari all'esterno, ma poi sono peggio degli altri nel creare zizzania.
> ...



Guarda caso i cocchi di Galliani...


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
> Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
> La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.



Vai Sinisa, distruggi queste piaghe.


----------



## sballotello (5 Settembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> E si trovavano pure utenti/tifosi che non volevano cedere questi due mediocri.



in molti. gli stessi che volevano a tutti i costi de jong ed ora dicono che de jong è la rovina del milan


----------



## Kaw (5 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La moglie di Abate, Valentina Delvecchio, ha twittato una frase che ha fatto storcere il naso a molti tifosi milanisti sul social Twitter. Ha infatti scritto: "Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta...".
> Molti tifosi l'hanno presa come una frase diretta all'allenatore del Milan, Mihajlovic. Il terzino rossonero infatti non è ancora stato schierato in campionato, e dopo aver giocato in amichevole è stato uno dei bersagli delle feroci critiche dell'allenatore.
> La moglie di Abate, poi, ha cancellato il Tweet.


Dopo questa cosa, Sinisa ad Abate non lo fa giocare nemmeno in partitella.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Settembre 2015)

Povero milan, letteralmente SEPOLTO negli escrementi umani!!!!!


----------



## ucraino (5 Settembre 2015)

Guardate io prenderei un video dei primi milan di ancellotti stadio pieno formazione dida Cafu Stam Nesta Maldini Gattuso Pirlo sedoorf Kafka Rui costa Shevchenko poi lo farei vedere ad abate e Montolivo e gli dico vedete questo è il Milan e voi due in un milan così al massimo ma proprio al massimo porterete le borse o pulireste i cessi come siete


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Settembre 2015)

Il mollusco non ha nemmeno le palle di dire le cose in faccia a Mihailovic. Manda avanti la moglie!! proprio degno di QUESTO surrogato di milan.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Settembre 2015)

Via dal Milan questi cessi osceni. Abate scarso immondo e il suo amico mortolivo pure. Via i due metro sexual


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Settembre 2015)

Siamo ostaggi di giocatori pippe e delle loro supponenti mogliettine, questa è la realtà. Tra l'altro che sia maledetto Twitter che da la possibilità a chiunque di mettere pubblicamente il becco in cose in cui non dovrebbero, creando ancora più casino.

Fin quando regnerà questa anarchia saranno uccelli per diabetici. Spero in Sinisa sinceramente, ma ho il timore che l'ago della bilancia possa pendere sempre verso i maiali che abbiamo in rosa, come già successo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Settembre 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Guardate io prenderei un video dei primi milan di ancellotti stadio pieno formazione dida Cafu Stam Nesta Maldini Gattuso Pirlo sedoorf Kafka Rui costa Shevchenko poi lo farei vedere ad abate e Montolivo e gli dico vedete questo è il Milan e voi due in un milan così al massimo ma proprio al massimo porterete le borse o pulireste i cessi come siete


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Settembre 2015)

Chi è Abate? Chi è la moglie di Abate?  

se ne vada pure il piú presto possibile quel mediocre perdenti, giocatorino da Carpi o Frosinone

Forza Sinisa!!!


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Settembre 2015)

comunque a questo punto ci vorrebbe una presa di posizione maggiore della curva difendendo a spada tratta Sinisa ANCHE CONTRO I GIOCATORI, non solo contro Galliani, lo hanno fatto per inzaghi, per sinisa ci vorrebbe una coreografia intera   almeno cerchiamo di salvare la dignità del nome MILAN. 

E guai a loro se mettono altri striscioni PRO capitan carisma, sarà la decima volta che lo ripeto, ma stare a s siro e leggere BENTORNATO CAPITANO, mi ha fatto salire degli scompensi che non immaginate. Ho ancora gli incubi


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Settembre 2015)

senza vergogna. 
ripararsi dietro le parole della moglie perché lui probabilmente non ha le palle per dirlo in faccia a sinisa, che schifo di persona. 

2 giornate di campionato passate in panchina e sti 2 sfigati stanno già piagnucolando.


----------



## Danielsan (6 Settembre 2015)

Imbarazzante.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

a me abate invece non dispiace


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me abate invece non dispiace



Magari come riserva... Ma proprio in Casi estremi! Tecnicamente scarsissimo (detentore Guinness world record di cross sparati addosso agli avversari), totalmente incapace di difendere e di fare le diagonali, nullo sul colpo di testa e con dei cali di attenzione paurosi. L'unica cosa in cui eccelleva era l'aspetto atletico e l'intervento in scivolata, ma è inutile che te lo dica, se guardiamo alla mera corsa tanto vale ingaggiare bolt non credi?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Settembre 2015)

secondo me no...all'inizio ero il suo primo detrattore poi ha fatto una crescita pazzesca...ed in fase difensiva secondo me è molto bravo.Logico che vorrei qualcun altro ma fra lui e de sciglio preferisco sempre abate.


----------



## Casnop (6 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono sempre loro due a fare le insurrezioni e a creare casini: Montolivo e Abate.
> Da almeno tre anni, e si portano dietro sempre un gruppetto, che cambia in base alla rosa di ogni anno.
> 
> Sono molto, molto peggio dei Balotelli e Boateng vari. Perchè sono subdoli e intelligenti nel farsi vedere calciatori esemplari all'esterno, ma poi sono peggio degli altri nel creare zizzania.
> ...



Nella storia del calcio, queste beghe di spogliatoio hanno determinato l'insuccesso di una squadra più di un mercato sbagliato. Una spogliatoio forte è una squadra vincente, ad ogni livello. Da non sottovalutare assolutamente, e da reprimere.


----------

